# Vertikalachsen mit Bremse



## Wignatz (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

habe eine neue Frage !
Wir haben in einer unsere Maschinen zwei Vertikalachsen (mit hohem Gewicht) die mit einem Kugelgewindetrieb ausgestattet sind und an dem oberen Ende eine Haltebremse haben.
Ohne Bremse bewegen sich die Achsen dank des Kugelgewindetriebes sehr langsam, im besten Fall dank der Selbsthemmung überhaupt nicht.

Der Bediender muss im Einrichtbetrieb bzw bei Wartung in den Gefährdungsbereich der Achsen

Für die Bremse gibt es aber keinerlei "Werte" mit denen ich mein Performance Level berechnen kann.
Der Antrieb für die Achse besitzt "Safe Motion" und ist sicher. 

Wie kann man hier vorgehen was die Berechnung angeht?

Gruß


----------



## Verpolt (29 Juni 2011)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Für die Bremse gibt es aber keinerlei "Werte" mit denen ich mein Performance Level berechnen kann.
> 
> Wie kann man hier vorgehen was die Berechnung angeht?
> 
> Gruß



Ich würde ganz frech beim Hersteller des Motors/Bremse nachfragen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2011)

ich hätte hier ein älteres Arbeitspapier der BG, vlt. hilft es dir


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 
lese mal den Anhang.


----------



## Wignatz (29 Juni 2011)

Der Hersteller hat leider keine Informationen / Daten dazu!

Ein Umbau der Anlage ist technisch nicht möglich.
Laut dem Informationsblatt Seite 2 Punkt 4:


> Können  durch  technische  Schutzmaß-
> nahmen     die     Risiken     nicht     ausreichend
> gemindert   werden,   müssen   organisatorische
> Maßnahmen  den  nötigen  Beitrag  zur  Risiko-
> ...



Das ist dann wieder eine Dokumentationssache?


----------



## Aventinus (29 Juni 2011)

Was hältst du von einer händisch zu betätigenden Absteckung für den Wartungsfall?

Rest per Arbeitsanweisung.


----------



## Tommi (29 Juni 2011)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Was hältst du von einer händisch zu betätigenden Absteckung für den Wartungsfall?
> 
> Rest per Arbeitsanweisung.


 
Aber frag die dann mit nem Sensor ab, sonst ist die irgendwann hin...

Für Instandhaltung kann ich mir das ja vorstellen, aber für das Einrichten?
Kannst Du die Haltebremse abfragen und erst dann die Schutztür freigeben?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Aber frag die dann mit nem Sensor ab, sonst ist die irgendwann hin...
> 
> Für Instandhaltung kann ich mir das ja vorstellen, aber für das Einrichten?
> Kannst Du die Haltebremse abfragen und erst dann die Schutztür freigeben?
> ...


 
mit den Haltebremsen ist ja so eine sache, die können verschleißen oder
verölen, gibt dieses Info von der BG her.


----------



## Aventinus (29 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Aber frag die dann mit nem Sensor ab, sonst ist die irgendwann hin...


 
Das sollte ja eigentlich klar sein*ACK*


----------



## Tommi (29 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mit den Haltebremsen ist ja so eine sache, die können verschleißen oder
> verölen, gibt dieses Info von der BG her.


 
genau, die müssen dann nach Herstellerangaben regelmäßig instandgehalten werden.


@Wignatz, ich glaube, Du hast genau das Problem, welches im angehängten Fachbeitrag beschrieben wird.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=324391&postcount=11

Vielleicht gibt es dazu ja nochmal im Laufe des Jahres Informationen der Normengeber.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Wignatz (29 Juni 2011)

Also ich habe grade Erfahren, das wir bei Wartung der Achse einen Anschlag verbauen können. D.h. die Achse würde sich niemals absenken auch wenn die Bremse mal versagt. 

Ich sag speziell "können", weil es noch nicht in dem Maschinenhandbuch eingefügt wurde und unsere Mechaniker sich eh nicht dran halten.

Also würde ich die Wartung nicht betrachten ?!

Im Einrichtbetrieb bzw. Manuellem Betrieb sind die Servoregler sowieso in Regelung und sicher.


So hab jetzt Feierabend, schönen Tag noch !

Gruß


----------



## Boxy (29 Juni 2011)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Also ich habe grade Erfahren, das wir bei Wartung der Achse einen Anschlag verbauen können. D.h. die Achse würde sich niemals absenken auch wenn die Bremse mal versagt.
> 
> Ich sag speziell "können", weil es noch nicht in dem Maschinenhandbuch eingefügt wurde und unsere Mechaniker sich eh nicht dran halten.
> 
> ...



Also ich kenne es von Maschinen welche ich mal früher gemacht habe.

Da heisst es erst einmal, bei arbeiten im Gefahrenbereich (sprich unter der Achse) ist diese gegen Herrunterfallen zu sichern! Auch die die Anlage abzuschalten ...

Im Betrieb, dürfte er eigentlich nicht unter die Achse kommen bzw. es ist wenn es doch Notwendig, ist die Gefahr zu bewerten und entsprechend evtl. die Schutzeinrichtung (z.B. Bremse) 2 Kreisig aufzubauen oder evtl. ein Gewichtsausgleich usw.


----------



## kpf (30 Juni 2011)

*Presse?*

Vorsicht! Wenn man die Vertikalachsen als "Presse" interpretieren könnte (wird Metall verarbeitet? irgendetwas gepresst, gefügt, verstemmt, gestanzt, geprägt, ...?), kommt EN 13736 (zwar pneumatische Pressen, die Anforderungen an Spindelpressen werden von TÜV und BG aber genauso gesehen) ins Spiel. dann muss die Hochhaltevorrichtung nicht nur das Gewicht der Achse, sondern die maximal mögliche Kraft der Achse (!!) aufnehmen können!
Hier ist auch vorgeschrieben, die Haltevorrichtung zu überwachen ...
sowie noch etliches anderes, was zu beachten ist.

Und natürlich musst Du die wartung ebenfalls betrachten, d.h. angeben, was Du für Sicherheitsmaßnahmen getroffen hast (hier eben die Haltevorrichtung). 
Ob sich die Mechaniker dran halten, steht auf einem anderen Blatt; jedenfalls muss es eine klare Arbeitsanweisung hierzu geben.

Grüße


----------



## Wignatz (30 Juni 2011)

Nein das sind keine Pressen. 
Das ist eine Achse zum Schleifen von Werkstücken! Angetrieben werden diese von einem IndraDrive Regler und Kugelgewindetrieb.


----------



## Deltal (30 Juni 2011)

Ich denke rein rechtlich würde der hinweis auf den Sicherungsbolzen schon ausreichen, aber darum geht es dir warscheinlich nicht?

Dann solltest du halt ein automatisches System einbauen. Also die Zugänge brauchen eine Zuhaltung. Der Bediener drückt ein Taster, dann fährt die achse hoch, der Bolzen wird eingefahren (Federdrück, Pneumatisch etc). Dann könnte man die Achse sogar noch mit Drehmoment gegen den Bolzen fahren. Erst danach geht die Tür auf.

> Schweineteuer, unheimlich kompliziert aber sicher! (und warscheinlich ist die Zuhaltung nach einem Monat überbrückt..)


----------



## Wignatz (30 Juni 2011)

Ja das wäre leider alles zu teuer und kompliziert.

Ich denke das ich hier den Fehlerausschluss anwenden kann.
Da ich ja ziemlich neu auf diesem Gebiet bin, schicke ich euch mal einen Ausschnitt, ob man das so anwenden kann:



> Für die Haltebremse wird der Fehlerausschluss angewendet.
> 
> Für Wartungsarbeiten an der Vertikalachse (vor Auslieferung, dann halbjährlich) gibt es eine Spannvorrichtung die an der Vertikalachse angebracht wird. Damit wird erreicht das auch bei einem Ausfall der Haltebremse die Vertikalachse fest in ihrer Position bleibt. Hier gehen so keine Gefahren für den Bediener aus obwohl dieser sich im Gefährdungsbereich aufhält.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommi (30 Juni 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> (und warscheinlich ist die Zuhaltung nach einem Monat überbrückt..)


 
wenn die Vorgesetzten das zulassen, sicherlich... 

In solchen Firmen wird aber auch der Sicherungsbolzen nicht benutzt! 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (30 Juni 2011)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Ich denke das ich hier den Fehlerausschluss anwenden kann.
> Da ich ja ziemlich neu auf diesem Gebiet bin, schicke ich euch mal einen Ausschnitt, ob man das so anwenden kann:


 
Wenn Du das so machen willst, würde ich in die Begründung noch Worte wie "Gefährdungsbeurteilung, Unterweisung, Betriebsanweisung und Wirksamkeitskontrolle" unterbringen.

Und die dann natürlich auch erstellen, durchführen und dokumentieren.

Außerdem auf die regelmäßige Wartung der Bremsen durch befähigte Personen hinweisen.

Solche Begründungen müssen auch Juristen verstehen! 

Meiner Meinung wendest Du bzgl. des Sicherungsbolzens keinen Fehlerausschluss an, sondern ergreifst eine organisatorische Schutzmaßnahme, bevor die DIN EN ISO 13849 überhaupt ins Spiel kommt.

Viel Erfolg noch und nicht unterkriegen lassen. :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Wignatz (1 Juli 2011)

Moin Tommi,

Danke für die Hinweise! 
Von so einer Norm lass ich mich doch nicht unterkriegen !

Gruß


----------



## Safety (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
  was Du da beschreibst ist kein Fehlerausschluss sondern ein Sicherheitskonzept mit entsprechenden Maßnahmen, aber das wichtigste fehlt nämlich die Beschreibung Deiner, wie Du es nennst Safe Motion. Und einen Punkt sehe ich kritisch:
  Der Bediender muss im Einrichtbetrieb bzw bei Wartung in den Gefährdungsbereich der Achsen
  Da der Werker im Gefahrenbereich die Achse verfahren kann,  muss man auch im entsprechenden Sicherheitsniveau die Bremse betrachten, da ein Stromausfall schon vorkommen kann. Hier  gibt es aber Sichere Umrichter Servo-Verstärker mit Automatischem Bremstest.  Also ein Energieausfall und auch die Wiederkehr gehört immer zu der Risikobeurteilung. Ob man jetzt dies vernachlässigen kann musst Du entscheiden, was Du ja schon gemacht hast. Entscheidend ist die von Dir beschriebene Maßnahme der Bremsenüberwachung durch den Umrichter, ob ausreicht hängt davon ab ob dies auch wirklich erkannt wird und wie oft getestet wird. Es gibt Sicherheitsfunktionen wie z.B. SS2 da bleibt Energie auf dem Antrieb und hält die Achse in Position und erst nach versagen geht der Umrichter auf STO und die Bremse fällt ein. Also betrachte den Antrieb mit Umrichter genau und erfrage beim Hersteller was das Ding kann.  Und ob dies auch bei Deinem Anwendungsfall passt.
  Was für Deine Bewertung spricht ist dass die Achse durch die Spindel gehemmt wird und eigentlich nur durch einen Antrieb bewegt werden kann. Aber was passiert wenn der Werker im Einrichtbetrieb ist und die Achse geht auf Störung alles ist in Bewegung und die Bremse kommt nicht?


Dies kann man auch aus dem Bericht über Vertikalachsen ableiten.


----------



## Wignatz (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo Safety!

Der Umrichter kann die Sicherheitsfunktionen SS2 und STO und noch einige mehr! D.h. wenn die Bremse im Einrichtbetrieb ausfällt, passiert nichts!

Wenn natürlich die Regler nicht unter Spannung sind UND gleichzeitig die Bremse ausfällt, würde die Achse langsam absacken! 
Der Bediener hat da aber genug Zeit, seinen Arm aus dem Gefährdungsbereich zu ziehen. 
Zudem sieht der Bediener ja auch bevor er die Maschine einschaltet, ob die  Achse noch in ihrere Position ist oder ob die Bremse versagt hat und die Achse sonst wo hängt.

Gruß


----------



## Wignatz (17 November 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich muss das Thema nochmal kurz ansprechen!

Nochmal ein kurzen Überblick:
Wir steuern die pneumatische "Haltebremse" mit einem Magnetventil VUVG von Festo an (ruhestellung geschlossen). Die Bremse hat eine Feder, welche pneumatisch geöffnet wird und die Achse somit frei ist.
Für die Haltebremse haben wir leider keiner B10d Werte oder sonstiges.
Die Bremse greift erst wenn die Achse steht (diese haben eine integrierte Sicherheit).

Die Regler haben Safe Motion also alle bekannten Sicherheitsfunktionen (SLS, SS1, STO usw....).
Wenn jetzt der Not-Halt betätigt wird, bleiben die Regler stehen und erst dann greift die Haltebremse.
Jedoch ist die Frage bei Stromausfall noch nicht geklärt...

Es ist KEINE Presse sondern eine Vertikalchse in einer Werkzeugmaschine wo im schlimmsten Fall, bei Werkzeugwechsel, nur die oberen Gliedmaßen im Gefahrenbereich sind.
Welche Bauteile muss ich betrachten? 
Wir sind bei diesem Thema immer noch nicht wirklich  weitergekommen...welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, diese Bremse sicher  anzusteuern?
Gibt es hier eine Art "sicheres" Ventil, was das oben genannte ersetzen kann?
Zudem befindet sich ein Längenmaßstab an der Achse...kann man somit die Bremse zyklisch testen und anhand des Maßstabes auswerten?

Ein zusätzlcher Zylinder / Bolzen kommt für uns nich in Frage, ebenso wie eine neue Bremse (Aufwand zu groß)


Gruß
Wignatz


----------



## Profilator (17 November 2011)

Ganz Einfach :

Du hast eine Sicherheitsfunktion (SF) "Vertikalchse anhalten ..." (z.B. bei Tür auf oder Not-Halt usw.)
Zumindest bei Not-Halt wird die Achse aber nach Stillstand Stromlos / Momentenlos.

Dann kommt die Bremse :-o zum Einsatz - die muss nämlich dann die Achse halten bzw. festhalten.

Also SF "Vertikalchse festhalten wenn Antrieb stromlos"
somit hat die Bremse den gleichen PLr wie die Achse (zumindest auf den Einrichtbetrieb bezogen). 

Retten kann dich die Tatsache - wie beschrieben -, das die Vertikalchse wegen der Eigenhemmung 
nur langsam fällt, das kann dann im Risikographen ein P1 ergeben ( Vermeidung ... möglich). Das 
wiederum kann zu einem PL = C / Kat 1 führen.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (17 November 2011)

So wie es mit dem Safe Motion  aussieht, wirst Du ja die Achsen ggf. beim Einrichten auch in SRS betreiben. Das Risiko besteht dann darin, dass der Regler aus der Regelung geht (Stromausfall, Hauptschalter aus, ungünstig implemetiertes Nothalt, Schaden am Umrichter oder Motor....) . Dieser Fall könnte im ungünstigsten Fall nicht im Stillstand, sondern bei Verfahren der Achse in Richtung der Schwerkraft erfolgen, dh. mit der Selbsthemmung ist das so eine Sache. Die üblichen Kugelgewindetriebe für Linearachsen sind oft sehr reibungsarm und haben nicht die vermutete Selbsthemmung.  Falls Du mit sicher reduzierer Geschwindigkeit arbeitest, bräuchtest Du also keine Haltebremse, sondern eine die auch im Betriebbremsen kann.

Derzeit scheint es, Du hast eine Architektur, die nur Kat B erfüllt. (kein bewährtes Sicherheitsbauteil, kein zyklischer Test, keine Redundanz). Egal wie sicher Du die Luft abschaltest. Dafür gibts z.B. von Festo sichere Zuschaltventile und Ventilblöcke "sicheres Entlasten", die aber deutlich mehr kosten als ein zusätzlicher Zylinder/Bolzen.
Kann man aber auch mit Einzelventilen, Stellungsüberwachung und Druckschaltern aufbauen. Damit hast Du aber noch immer nicht die mechanische Wirksamkeit der Bremse getestet. 

Bei uns käme hier eine elektrisch betätigte Sicherheitsbremse (bei uns Fa. Mayr) zwischen Antrieb und Spindel, die vom Umrichter per sicherer Bremsenüberwachung angesteuert wird. Die Bremsen haben u.a. auch eine Verschleissüberwachung. Dann sparst Du das ganze Gebastel, was realisisch gerechnet viel teurer ist.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Wignatz (18 November 2011)

Vielen Dank !

Wir haben uns gestern noch einmal zusammen gesetzt und sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen, den zyklischen Test mit einzubauen. Sodass die Achse jedesmal nach Einschalten der Maschine oder aber nach max. 8 Stunden eben diesen Test ausführt. Dabei wird dann mit 1,3x der Nennkraft für ca. 1-2 Sekunden der Motor bestromt während die Bremse geschlossen ist.
Im Einrichtbetrieb werden wir die Achse unterbauen (z.B Holzklotz, mechanische Vorrichtung etc.).

Gruß


----------

